
Let's put and end to hotel price gouging - silvialisam
https://travel.hostfully.com/the-platform-economy-could-finally-put-an-end-to-hotel-price-gouging-6581a1e3ea85#.qtq1krn20
======
will_doz
It's not 'price gouging', it's the free market..and it actually helps us. Why?
There are only a finite number of hotels for a specific weekend. If the demand
is going to be much higher than the supply, hotels will raise the price to
prevent all of the hotels from getting sold instantly at the lowest price.

If they didn't do this, you would have no chance at getting any hotel during
the busy times. Which may happen now, but it isn't going to fix the situation
of not getting a hotel room during busy times.

Uber has been accused of this as well. In reality, it's the only way to get
drivers to specific areas during undesirable times (otherwise, the demand
would overtake the supply and customers would be waiting forever and a few
people would get rides).

AirBnB will lower the price of hotels if it gets popular enough simply because
it adds more to the supply side, which naturally reduces the overall price in
the market.

Hotels profit handsomely by raising prices, but it's the only way to reliably
curb demand.

